# 1963 Varsity Dumpster Find Value?



## jerter22 (Jul 15, 2016)

About 8 years ago found this varsity in a construction dumpster. I put new tires on it and ride every now and then. 
I finally decided to research it and found that it is a 1963. Does anyone have a suggestion on how much I should list it for sale?

Looks all original.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 15, 2016)

Cool bike...I like it. Just finished a '64 model in the same color, but with a 21" frame.
The "Turkey Wings" on the brake levers are not original to the bike. Other than that and the tires, it does look pretty original.
I remember that there is something about '63 and low flange Atom hubs. Metacortex can probably elaborate.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 15, 2016)

What kind of market did these bikes find in that era? Schwinn sold many during the Bike Boom, but in the U.S., cars ruled everything in the '50s and early '60s. Sales of children's and young people's bikes funded the adult bike production, which I've heard operated at a loss from the late 30s through the mid 1960s. Even this Varsity seems exotic for the U.S. market in the early 1960s.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 15, 2016)

The '63 did indeed come with low-flange hubs:





Note also that the original handlebar tape was white. Color matching tape was introduced in '64.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 16, 2016)

jerter22 said:


> About 8 years ago found this varsity in a construction dumpster. I put new tires on it and ride every now and then.
> I finally decided to research it and found that it is a 1963. Does anyone have a suggestion on how much I should list it for sale?
> 
> Looks all original.




If I were selling it, a starting price $200 sounds OK if you are thinking of Ebay. To get rid of it faster $150. Craigslist probably less depending on your market. 23" bikes I would think are more desirable and that is as big as these got.

I would buy it if I could pick it up.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice! Even the spoke protector is still there...


----------



## Artifex (Aug 4, 2016)

That's a real beauty.  Looks like it has a vintage leather saddle too.  That would be a keeper in my stable.


----------

